# Premade vintage shirts



## durannarud (Oct 28, 2006)

Usually, I buy shirts from American Apparel and bleach them myself to give them a more interesting look, but I find it's lengthy process, which unfortunately I don't have enough time for. Especially when there's hundreds of them...

Is there a way to purchase shirts that are already bleached or have undergone various kinds of washes? Or is there anyone that provides that service specifically?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

What about the burnout tee or acid wash tee from Alternative Apparel?


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

If you have created a unique look that you want reproduced, just send one of your shirts to a wash house to have them match.


----------



## durannarud (Oct 28, 2006)

highstyleinc said:


> If you have created a unique look that you want reproduced, just send one of your shirts to a wash house to have them match.


How would I go about finding a wash house? Yellow pages give the randomest results...


----------



## durannarud (Oct 28, 2006)

As for Alternative Apparel, I can't use them because they don't have something similar to the effect I'm going for...


----------



## highstyleinc (Apr 4, 2007)

durannarud said:


> How would I go about finding a wash house? Yellow pages give the randomest results...


I doubt you will find one local by searching in your local yellow pages. Maybe do a google search? Sorry, I don't know of anyone here off hand in the U.S.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

durannarud said:


> How would I go about finding a wash house? Yellow pages give the randomest results...


You could check places like apparelnews.net (they have classifieds and links pages with dye/wash houses listed)

There's been a couple posted here in the forums as well in other threads if you search for dye house LA


----------

